# Good Setup for 2 African Dwarf Frogs???



## anesti (Jun 6, 2010)

I hope i posted this in the right section and forgive if i didnt post in the correct forum.My betta died about a week ago so im moving on to adf's. I decided against gravel because it will be easier to maintain with frogs. In the tank i have a single plant 2 terra cotta pots and a terra cotta dish for feeding,and im using the filter that came with my aqueon 5 gallon tank(hoping it dosent cause much of a vibration for them. There are no frogs in yet. Photo will be up in my gallery.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hi there!

African Dwarf frogs are great! I've got 2 myself. (2 males). I didn't know that the males sing, but they do and it's adorable!

Here's a good site for info' on everything to do with ADF care: African Dwarf Frog Housing and Feeding

Your 5 gallon tank should be fine for your frogs. Some sites say you need to have a minimum 10g tank, but this site says 1g per frog, so you've got 3 extra gallons. (As long as they have plenty of room to swim and stretch their legs, you're good). Over-crowding will kill them. 

You said you're not using gravel - what type of substrate are you using? (I've read on many sites that marbles or large rocks can be dangerous because sometimes the frogs dig around and can get caught under them and drown). Gravel substrate is easy to maintain. You can get a mini gravel vacuum from any pet store. Then, once you've cleaned the gravel (taking about 25% of the water out at the same time), you put new water in, and this helps to keep the water fresh. (Usually clean gravel/water about once a week). Remember to use water that has been de-chlorinated.

Make sure the tank has a LID!!! These frogs shoot to the top of the water to gulp air, and sometimes over-shoot and fly right out of the tank.

I feed mine frozen (thawed) blood worms with a pair of 10 inch tweezers every other day, and then on the days they don't get worms, I drop in a few frog bite pellets at night when I turn the light off. (Sometimes the pellets get caught in the gravel, but the frogs have a good sense of smell, so I think they get most of them). Your feeding plate is a great idea! The pellets will sit right on the plate. (If you have a filter, the worms might fly around.... so you may have to use some tweezers to give them those).

If you have any other questions, feel free to PM me!! (I got my frogs about a month or so ago, and they are thriving!) They are happy, and singing, and shedding their skin all the time, so they are definitely growing!


----------

